# DIY 30g Stand - Questions



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

Since I cannot find a decent stand anywhere I thought I would try to make one. I pretty much wanted to copy the one JohnP (I think) did, but out of veneer plywood. I have attached a sketch of how I think I would put it together. I think it is relatively self explanitory as for how it goes together.

The tank is 36"x12"x18"h.









*Full Size Image*

Step 1. Build the shell out of 3/4" veneer plywood. All joints would be biscuit jointed. The back goes all the way to the ground and is the full width. In later steps I would make the legs 2 layers of 3/4" for added strength.

Step 2. Finished box. Dashed lines indicated biscuited joints.

Step 3. Add second 3/4" plywood to the outside to give it 'legs'. These would be mitred and screwed from the back to fasten them. THe top would be 3/4" with edging on it for the tank to sit in.

Step 4. Finished tank.

I am looking for comments on improving the stand construction. I am fairly certain that it will hold the tank but always want fellow hoobyist to back up my thoughts! So please, let me know what you think.

It's be stained black walnut and polyed.

I have also posted this to another forum.. sorry for the overlap, but I like to tap as many resuorces as possible.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm doing almost the same as you are, I'm creating a stand for a extra heavy 60 gallon aquarium. I found this link very useful for step by step instructions for building a stand...

http://www.fishandtips.com/step3/st...Step1=&Step2=&Step3=checked&Key=&add1=checked


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

woops...wrong link...I used my tank specs.

Here's the link:

http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php


----------



## kilroy (Aug 6, 2004)

Not to toot my own horn or anything but here's my dual 55g tank stand I built: http://www.kilroysprojects.net/Dual_55g_tank_stand.html


----------



## vuthia (Mar 3, 2006)

I did something similar with veneer plywood, I framed it with maple and had enough to make the stand and canopy for both my 60g and my 34g hex aquariums. cost: around $200 time: around 4 months in my spare time. I was just going to get regular plywood and paint it black, but this veneer was on sale at Home Depot for around the same price-what a deal, so I didn't paint or stain, just a lot of latex top coat.


----------

